# First Attempt at Stereo Install (2 ID 10s IB in the deck)



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

First to preface, I have never even so much as built a box. The car is a 06 Chrysler 300C SRT8 Silver. I am running a Memphis "Big" Belle to a 3 way set in the front (purchasing either DLS or DYN from a local dealer Tuesday I need to decide by then). The subs are Image Dynamics ID10s - when I bought the subs I had no idea the amp I was using. I think this amp is over kill I will be using the sub channel at 2 ohm 600 watts. Something tells me this is too much power, and I may need to trade the amp (Opinions?).

The cutting was done at a friends shop and the wrong tool was used to start. It was a cutting wheel, and he should have used a air saw (tools were mostly packed up because the store is moving. The baffle is 3/4" MDF and its almost the size of the entire deck (the one in the pic is gone, it was only for getting measurements on the speaker placement, again the new one is nearly the exact size of the deck.

Here is what I think is coming up...

1. Dynamat the rest of the bottom of the deck
2. place the baffle
3. cut the holes for the subs in the dynamat
4. place the baffle back on, with silicone (still not sure how to silicone the back?
5. Bolt the baffle as good as possible
6. cover the baffle with a faux suede I have (the edges will never be seen there is a trim piece over the baffle exposing only the subs
7. mount the subs and make some trims

Here is what I have so far, only been working on it 2 days for about 8 hours. The rear deck is all I am working on right now. Here are some pics, and I again I have never even tried this before. If anyone has good positive feed back I would certainly appreciate it!

Here are some pics.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

nice work keep the pics coming


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

Never built a box and cutting the rear deck. Nice . You will be fine with 600 watts. Please use saftey glasses  . I would like to see the rest of the build and so would you


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually that was not me cutting the deck LOL But I asked him about the glasses... Man that guy was a NUT. He was cutting the deck in parts with scissors LOL


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

looks good so far. you'll prolly want to just make a fully custom rear deck built around that baffle.


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

A subsonic (hp) filter in those subs is highly recommended.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

im not sure eactly whats going on with the baffle/mounting but i'm interested to see how this turns out. i'm goign to be doing ib 8s on the back deck pretty soon but i will be doing it differently.


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

Good work. 

The next time that you cut with a grinder or dremel, you'll want to put covers all over your carpets and seats because the steel powder will get wet eventually and corrode thus dying your fabrics brown. Ask me how I know.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

A8AWD said:


> A subsonic (hp) filter in those subs is highly recommended.


Do I have this on My Memphis Big bell? MCH1600?

Does anyone have a suggestion for using the stock deck with 2 full range outputs? Like a Clean Sweep or RF 360 or this MTX AUDIO re-Q5?


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

I really don't know details about that amp...I did a quick check for a manual online but came up empty...

As for integration with the oem head, how much voltage will that Belle accept?


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

It has a subsonic filter but the manual says nothing about what voltage it will take

Part number was wrong its the 16-MCH 1300


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

if it is either of these models, here are the specs straight from the MCA site

SPECIFICATIONS MCH600 MCH1300 
Input Sensitivity 250mV-9V 250mV-9V

I can't find any reference to "Big Belle"


Hope this helps... 

Mark


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> if it is either of these models, here are the specs straight from the MCA site
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS MCH600 MCH1300
> Input Sensitivity 250mV-9V 250mV-9V
> ...


Thank you!

Is that good or bad > LOL?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

hemi4me? said:


>


*TELL THAT DUDE TO PUT SOME SAFETY GLASSES ON THE NEXT TIME HE IS CUTTING METAL!!! :

Along with covering all trims and carpets etc. in the area!*

Is your car being done by a mate and yourself, or a shop? (I hope you say you and a mate!... If it's a shop..*GET YOUR CAR OUTTA THERE!*

Mark


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Take your time to.... Oh, nevermind!


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Just me and a friend... 

No shop time on this one.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

But then, safety still must put on first....


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I got some foam today for the under side of the baffle - I am happy I did that, the foam I think will assure me no rattle. I Got the speaker holes cut, and sunk for the sub to be more flush mount. 

I am shocked at how stable the baffle is (I am going to try to tighten the bolts a lil more (thank goodness I am married... No way to do this without someone to help!). Then I think I am going to shoot as much spray foam as I can under there, and silicone where possible. The bolts are ok where they are because once the trim is made, they will not be seen. 

Then to finish the dynamat under the rear deck (I found some holes when I was drilling the holes from under the in the trunk). 

Its getting close... Got the Memphis amp today damn that thing is huge, and pretty!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

hemi4me? said:


>


I'm really confused with your build...

In the previous pics, you showed your "mate" cutting the sub holes in the rear deck with an angle grinder...

In this pic after you have bolted down the baffle, the holes are not there!!

Are your pics out of build order or something?


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

SORRY, I covered the holes with Dynamat because there are lots of holes. I will also do the underside then just cut the 9" hole for the sub from the dynamat.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

looks good so far. What did you cut? Did you cut out the entire rear deck? Or did you just cut the holes big enough for the subs to fit through them, and then place the wooden mounting baffle on top?


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

This inspires me to hack up my gf's civic deck and install a pair of ID12"s...hmmm lol. I don't think she'd let me though.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

hemi4me? said:


> SORRY, I covered the holes with Dynamat because there are lots of holes. I will also do the underside then just cut the 9" hole for the sub from the dynamat.


Cool... 

You had me confused for a while!

I'm interested to see what you use/do to create a new rear deck cover..

Keep the updates coming... 

Mark


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

he dynamatted over the holes and is going back to trim the mat. 

im wondering what the silicone is for (sealing air leaks?) and how its gonna look with that baffle and a trim panel.

*edit* - oops... didnt see page 3 lol.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> looks good so far. What did you cut? Did you cut out the entire rear deck? Or did you just cut the holes big enough for the subs to fit through them, and then place the wooden mounting baffle on top?


I cut holes for the 10s so I had more rigidity to the deck. If I had it to do over, I would simply cut the center out, because with the 6x9 holes, and the 8" hole for the sub, the center is not very rigid anyway.

There are a few things I would do different and that is one of them.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

hemi4me? said:


> I cut holes for the 10s so I had more rigidity to the deck. If I had it to do over, I would simply cut the center out, because with the 6x9 holes, and the 8" hole for the sub, the center is not very rigid anyway.
> 
> There are a few things I would do different and that is one of them.



Pretty much the same way my I.B. was done except I went with one 12". My installer used the original rear deck, fiberglass and suede to make a new deck.

Pics here:
http://dtviewer.smugmug.com/gallery/3324033_oEjFk#184988650_7n3eL


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

dtviewer said:


> Pretty much the same way my I.B. was done except I went with one 12". My installer used the original rear deck, fiberglass and suede to make a new deck.
> 
> Pics here:
> http://dtviewer.smugmug.com/gallery/3324033_oEjFk#184988650_7n3eL




SEXY!

I will have to do something similar for the trim. I was going to have a cover only exposing the woofers. I am just not sure now...

I am still a ways off. But I will still post some pics. I took a step back today. I mounted the board with some foam under it, and also used some spray foam too (this stuff is crazy I love it). Then I realized that the holes were off by 1/2" for the subs to drop in, and the bolts were exposed which looked stupid. So I flushed them down a lil and got the foam off from under there, and redid the entire thing. 

I am going to fill and sand the holes, then dynamat the inside of the trunk and then I will start on the trim piece.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

That baffle looks crazy solid!!! Good job-shouldnt be any rattles there!


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I am shocked at how unreal the spray foam is... Honestly I dont think you need bolts LOL that stuff is amazing.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

hemi4me? said:


> I am shocked at how unreal the spray foam is... Honestly I dont think you need bolts LOL that stuff is amazing.


Good job. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Just curious, anyone have any ideas on the best way I can trim this part out on top? I still am scared to take the factory rear deck and try to jam it up there. With the wood, and the extreme and the foam I assume there is no way. 

Custom trim will be nothing to make I think.

You should feel this thing, I mean it is NOT MOVING. Ever. 

Its bolted with 6 countersunk bolts, and spray foamed to the hilt. I used a whole can back there LOL I am pretty excited about it.


----------



## A6Bman (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice work! That is going to sound good.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

here are some latest pics. If anyone can help me, I would love some feedback on how to trim this thing correctly. ALSO, if anyone can possibly find me a rear deck trim piece (the carpeted one, like in the pic) CHEAP let me know!

Thanks, let me know what you think!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

ever think of a second baffle for strenght from underneath the deck with foam inbetween as well and bolted together? over built is good too

as far as trim cover, make a large grille the size of the "oval" above, wrap in grille cloth, and mount it up. that would look great and clean.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wondering how will you controll the inevitable flex of both the glass and what is really an unsupported shelf... my particular concern is that the energey of the subs moves in a vertical plane (ie cones move up/down) that shelf has the least amount of support in that very plane, that is I think it will move up/down with the subs. Even a small amount of movement & you will get bass loss...
I know people have made these work before, but im just not so sure. Their nice subs though. Best to you regardless. I'm sure you got it figured out though!


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Love the ID woofers, they work so well in IB.

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

quest51210 said:


> as far as trim cover, make a large grille the size of the "oval" above, wrap in grille cloth, and mount it up. that would look great and clean.


100% agreed!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

dtviewer said:


> 100% agreed!


thanks, you could attach it using home speaker grille mounting kit or if you want to get tricky you can build the grille as i mentioned before, cover it up in blue tape, mount it where you want, builp up around it with body filler on the deck and make a pressure fit grille system. probably easier said than done and kinda hard to explain. other installers out there may understand me though.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

quest51210 said:


> thanks, you could attach it using home speaker grille mounting kit or if you want to get tricky you can build the grille as i mentioned before, cover it up in blue tape, mount it where you want, builp up around it with body filler on the deck and make a pressure fit grille system. probably easier said than done and kinda hard to explain. other installers out there may understand me though.


Hi quest,
You're on the right track.. the problem I can see with a grille over the top of baffle, is the raised edges around the factory deck cover.. especially at each end.

Hemi, what Quest was saying is completely mask off your deck cover, refit it to the car, then using reinforced body filler, build up the baffle to the edge and height of the deck cover.. after the filler is dried, remove the deck cover, and then you can shape the filler to give a gradual slope from the deck cover height, back to the baffle level..
You can then either cover that area with grille cloth, attached to the sides of the baffle so the edges aren't seen, or if you finish the surface well, you could vinyl or paint the baffle.
Then refit the deck cover for a very flush fit.you will need to do something with the edge of the opening in the deck cover tho' before you do the masking thing... that edge needs to be smooth and "clean"

Mark

EDIT: see next post for an "OR"


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

*OR..*

Build another baffle that is the same shape and size as your cutout in the deck cover..
The holes for the subs would need to be the same size as the outer diameter of the sub, so that the new baffle can fit in the deck cover cutout, and fitover the subs... you could then make a large grille cover to go over the top of the whole area that could be attached via home speaker grille clips.
Make the sub cutouts in the grille the same size as the new baffle cutouts (so they line up), cover the opening with steel mesh to stop the grille cloth sagging in the holes.
Where the new grille doesn't sit flush on the deck cover, you could do the body filler thing, but use it to fill the gaps instead, then wrap the whole new grille in speaker cloth.
Don't forget to mask the entire deck cover before you do the filler thing!
Once again, a tight fitting grille!

Mark


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Do you want to be able to see the sub like in the picture of mine I posted a couple pages back or are you going to hide the subs?


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to re read these ideas after breakfast! LOL

I was wanting to see the subs, but sounds like a grille cloth raised covered area in a oval may be easier to play with


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

hemi4me? said:


> I have to re read these ideas after breakfast! LOL
> 
> I was wanting to see the subs, but sounds like a grille cloth raised covered area in a oval may be easier to play with


It depends on what the area you live in is like for gear being stolen!
Stealth is always a good thing IMO.... why advertise?
Besides, would Chrysler expose a sub thru the rear window?
Under a large grille, it will look more factory... particularly if you colour match the grille cloth closely to the deck...
If you went for my first suggestion and either vinyl or paint the baffle, that will expose the subs...
A lot of this is conditional , in that you can still remove the baffle from the car!!??
It's going to be hard work if not!

Mark

p.s. Sorry for the drawn out explanations before... enjoy your breakfast!


----------



## Silva300 (Feb 2, 2007)

Lookin Good...


----------



## scrape (Feb 19, 2008)

IB would be perfect for my friends bimmer, i have to talk to him about that, see if he feels like cutting up the rear deck at all. awesome build, keep it going.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is how I got the center back into the rear deck cover. I used some mesh grille I had left over. 
NOW... Looks like if I want to I could actually do whatever I want. I guess if I want to cover this piece, I should use some thin foam like they use for headliner before I cover it right?

OR

I could cut sub circles, or squares out and leave them exposed. What do u guys think?


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I want to say thank you to all the people that gave me some great ideas... I was all out of ideas.

Also want to say how amazing all the JMLAUDIO installs are and how cool Joshua is. His cars are some of the nicest I have seen, and the trims are all perfect. WISH HE WERE CLOSER I want more than anything to have my car look 1/20th as good as his.

Thank you again Joshua


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

headliners don't have foam underneath, it's part of the headliner material. but you can get loads of different types of foam at any fabric store.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Test fit... Might just cover it, and throw it in... Hope no rattles.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you tested whether it clears the subs?
I know you have recessed them, but from the earlier pics, the clearance looks like it may be tight...

You will need to apply some sort of thin foam first, before you cover it, or you will be able to see the edge of the mesh under whatever you cover it with.. grille cloth, I think you mentioned earlier... be sure to paint the deck cover black or some matching colour, or you will see the mesh and foam? thru the cloth...

Good luck with it all.. 
You've come a long way...

Mark


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Have you tested whether it clears the subs?
> I know you have recessed them, but from the earlier pics, the clearance looks like it may be tight...
> 
> You will need to apply some sort of thin foam first, before you cover it, or you will be able to see the edge of the mesh under whatever you cover it with.. grille cloth, I think you mentioned earlier... be sure to paint the deck cover black or some matching colour, or you will see the mesh and foam? thru the cloth...
> ...


There is lots of clearance... At least a couple inches. The material I am using is a fake suede stuff. I need to get the thin foam tho


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Build a trim ring of wood that CLAMPS the edge of the cut deck material.

Design it so whatever you decide to use to hide the subs fits into it and is seamless....or at least look engineered to work together.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

The install looks very nice so far. IIRC the Big Belle has a subsonic filter at 15 hz. I no longer have the product manual as I sold mine but that seems to ring a bell.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I might have to make a new post for this... Its finally done. All your suggestions were taken, and I still could not handle the job. First I am just not that creative, and second I do not have the tools to get it done right. I called a buddy that I got my amp from in Apache Junction, AZ. His name is Chad with Xtreme Audio and Desing www.xtremeaudio-usa.com.

Let me say that this is not what I expected... I sat and watched mostly scratching my head, and offering some assistance with things you cant F up like sanding, and getting the tape from the wall LOL.

This is FAR MORE Than I expected. The new trim is outstanding. The aluminum work was amazing (the center piece was brushed and then clearcoated, but the rings around the subs are not done yet. I will be brushing them, and clearing them tomorrow. I had to leave for the night). The ultra suede looks great (needs brushed to get it going the right direction) and the bottom of the material I am wrapping underneath and will really clean up the front edge. I am thinking of a amprack floating in the rear across the strut braces, and trimming the trunk to match!

Any way on with the pics. Thank you Chad for making this way more amazing than I could have imagined. (ALTHOUGH THE ALUMINUM WAS MY IDEA... HAHAHAH NOT)


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, it came out great! I'm more into stealth, but I can appreciate good work


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess we could make some trim circles with some rubber gasket around it and grille clothe to trim it out - compression fit? Hmmmm


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Great work!! Looks fantastic.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

On suggestion, its probably just preference on my side, but how about countersinking the holes for the sub and the badge and use stainless steel countersink screws? Its still really nice regardless


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

The part on the top of the center was a rubber sticker deal. I took that off, it was for pictures. Normally he would cut the center out... I did not want that.

We actually debated about the countersink... We were back and forth about it. I chose the taller ones, thinking if I hated them I would change to the others easier than the other way around.

Hmmmmm I will get everything sanded and painted before I decide.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I got the rings sanded and cleared... I need to figure out what will not take the clear off, but will take off the double stick tape residue on the center piece... Anyone know?

I trimmed the side plastic pieces up pretty good to fit them back in the car. I need to do a lil more work to get them fitted properly.

I screwed the front part of the trim to the metal deck, and put the seats back in so it is starting to look like a car again!


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

that looks great!...awesome finished job!... Now.. how do they sound??


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont have a front stage yet, or speaker wire run, or RCAS LOL

I need to first see if I want to keep my Memphis amp, or sell it...


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

NEW INFO ...

Got the ZAPCO 750.2 amplifier for the subs 175wx2 (gain will be VERY LOW), and a 360.4 will be 180wx2 for the Front stage. 

The front stage will be new Dynaudio 342. This has a 7" midbass for the doors, 4" midrange with a soft dome, and a 1" tweeter. 

They are very expensive, and high end, but luckily for me I know a shop owner that has a relative at DYN so I got a great deal. 

Here is the link to Dynaudio.

http://www.dynaudio.com/eng/auto/esotec.php


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I did the doors (dynamat, and pods from the factory I added some beef to them). Dynaudio 7s. They look small, I want the 8s.

I FINALLY GOT TO LISTEN TO IT! Subs and all! Holy cow I love the sound. There is no vibration which is what I was DREADING. I really really thought it would shake the rear deck, and it does not.

I am running a ZAPCO 650.6 on the whole system. The way I have it set, the power is about 180w x 2 on the fronts, and says 500w x 1 on the subs. I have the gain down for the subs. Man what a clean ass amp, I love it. And the reason I started the build was lack of midbass... Well I fixed that LOL. There is TONS. And I cant tell where the bass is coming from. I have to look at the rear deck to be sure the woofers are moving.

Only thing I am not all that excited about is the stage is low due to the kick panels. I have not touched the EQ or time alignment and there are 100s of settings with the PC program that it comes with. I cant wait to mess with it!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm glad you're pleased with the outcome.

That rear deck turned out beautiful!


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you!

I am just so damn happy no rattles... Man that was my biggest concern!

If it did rattle I was going to build a box under the deck, and that would have been a PITA.

Amp is goin in the spare tire area for ease, and making a nice trim and re carpeting the trunk parts with a nicer carpet. 

Cant wait for it to be done!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Wait until you get it tuned...Should sound nice 
Nice work you've done there, and good selection of gear too.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Love what you did, but I saw some side airbags very close to the subs, do you think they can blow up with the vibrations, I know the activating sensor is not there but still


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure about the airbags, but to tell you the truth there is not a ton of vibration. I dont have the subs pounding thats for sure!

I just finished the amp rack, well mostly. I have some very dark gray trunk liner carpet I am using, and also I have some light color vinyl and some carbon fiber vinyl. Hmmmmm not sure what to use on the pieces.


----------



## Nitr0racing21 (May 25, 2008)

thats a clean install


----------



## btnh47 (May 25, 2008)

wow thats creative... good job, i like it.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

What do you think about about silver vinyl for the middle piece? And dark gray for the rest? Is that not good to have vinyl and carpet together?


----------

